# Trunk release on fob



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Ledger65 said:


> How do I disable the trunk release on the fob for my 2014 Chevy Cruze? Trunk inadvertently opens just from carrying the fob in my pocket. I'd rather use the manual release to open the trunk.


Ledger65,

*Common problem experienced by many and discussed in numerous CruzeTALK threads*. Interesting that you diagnosed the problem correctly right-off-the-bat as it baffled many people at first, including dealership service departments and seemingly GM engineers, too. There is no fix _per se_, but there is a workaround GM cobbled together after the cry from annoyed Cruze owners became a deafening din, and it's call the 'Two-Shot Trunk Release'

See this thread created by GM Master Tech: *http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html*



> GM Master Tech wrote:
> If anyone finds there trunk open every now and than on its own ! I know i have twice ! There is a update available which involves installing a (2 Shot Relay) for your trunk release. What happens is in your pocket or pocket book sometimes the trunk release button can get pushed by accident. After the update you have to push the trunk release button on your remote twice to open the trunk.I just did mine today and it works great. Having it open twice on its own was enough for me.


The 'fix' is known internally by GM as *#PI0924: Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening While Vehicle is Parked* and should be available to you as a warranty repair free-of-charge. Be advised that your dealership's service department may or may not be aware of the available workaround.

CruzeTALK internal references:

*http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/14581-2-shot-trunk-release.html*
*CruzeTALK thread search. Keywords: trunk + release*
- -
Hope this helps ... Ulysses


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2014 get a BCM update for the trunk release. Tell em PI#0924B but it may not work that way.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> 2014 get a BCM update for the trunk release. Tell em PI#0924B but it may not work that way.


What is PI#0924B specifically? I knew they changed things around a bit, apparently to avoid the cost of replacing the original single-shot trunk release relay with the double-shot model, but I no longer remember the details.

When I purchased my 2014 Cruze RS with a build date of April 2014 I expected the double button press method to be the new standard way to open the trunk, but quickly discovered the double press didn't work and that popping open the trunk with the fob required a single longer press of the trunk release button. IIRC, 800 ms or so up from the original 200 ms. Asked the dealership's service manager about it and she gave me the _crazy man, pain-in-the-butt customer_ look, which is the norm around these parts.

In any case, in order to successfully use the double-shot relay on some or all 2014 Cruzen a BCM update might also be required. In other words, what you said_ ( I think... ).

_See CruzeTALK Thread:*Possessed Trunk, opens randomly*


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have the 'Two shot' installed on my 2012.

Works great, took about 15 seconds to install.

I installed it in late 2013.......naturally, about a month later, Chevrolet came out with the next update that is described.

The reprogram, that is standard on 2014 and subsequent increases the 'Hold time' required to open the trunk from either the FOB or the trunk release pad above the license plate.
I am told the FOB has the word 'HOLD' cast into it above the trunk release button.

To perform the update on my 'Two shot' equipped 2012, I must re-install the original relay and, if so desired, that is not a problem since I still have it.

Two of my cars require the two button push for trunk/tailgate release so I am not unaccustomed to the method.....therefore, the Cruze will continue with the 'Two shot'

Rob


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Robby said:


> The reprogram, that is standard on 2014 and subsequent increases the 'Hold time' required to open the trunk from either the FOB or the trunk release pad above the license plate.
> 
> I am told the FOB has the word 'HOLD' cast into it above the trunk release button.
> 
> Rob


Rob,

My April 2014 build 2014 Cruze RS has, as you've correctly described, the 'HOLD' advisory you mention embossed in small raised, black unpainted characters immediately below the painted white trunk release icon on said button. Unless one enjoys spending time contemplating navels and GM electronic key fobs, it would easily escape notice _(as it did mine until I checked after reading about it in your post)_.

As I mentioned earlier, I believe the revised required press time to open is 800 ms ... but it might be 600 or 1000 ms, I just don't recall. That said, and even though I always put my key fob in a shirt or jacket pocket rather than in a pants pocket to lessen the likelihood of an accidental truck release, I've still discovered the trunk unexpectedly open on three occasions. Because of this I've developed a near OCD habit of physically checking once, even twice to ensure the boot's secure when I leave the car.

Shouldn't be this way, and I'd much prefer the two-shot relay which seems to me the most secure workaround and provides some peace-of-mind.

Thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Heh heh......I contemplate certain navels as well.....including the lady of the house's.

More so than key fobs.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I believe the revised required press time to open is 800 ms ... but it might be 600 or 1000 ms, I just don't recall.


600, 800, 1,000 ms? On my car, the trunk button is 2 Mississippis to open the trunk. My navel dissappeared about 40 pounds ago.


----------



## Plum Crazy Rob (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm darn glad you guys had this discussion, as I thought somebody screwed up programming fobs for the 2014 1LT I just acquired a couple
of weeks ago and couldnt get the fobs to open the trunk - will advise wife of the what the problem REALLY is (HOLD BUTTON) 

Glad I didnt go to dealer / put foot in mouth for it....how the HECK would I have known having had two 2012s??? :grin:


----------

